# Holiday Ornament Photo Tutorial (Completed)



## Shane (Oct 3, 2007)

Some more ornaments that I turned last Sunday. I'm having a blast making them, quick and easy, and I think they will look great hanging on the tree.  

The first 3 ... The middle is my favorite. The one on the left is the one I posted a while back.





and four more.




All are Box Elder burl and Cocobolo with CA finish.

As promised I am putting together a photo tutorial on these for those that have asked. 
Heres the link. http://www.shanewhitlock.com/photo/v/wood/ornaments/tut/
Please take a look at it and let me know if I am missing anything, or if there's something else you would like to see. Just click on the thumbnails for a larger image and a description of what the pics are about.

I still need to turn the finials and will post the pics for those as soon as I get a chance to turn them.

This is what I got done tonight. The globe is turned and the finish is drying. I will edit this post and change the picture when I get it all done.

(pic of globe without the finish)





Comments/Critiques always welcome,

Edited:
I got the finials turned tonight after work so the tutorial is now complete.

Here's the finish ornament.






Thanks for reading


----------



## stevers (Oct 3, 2007)

I thought those photos looked awfully good. Like the web site too. The tutorial is very nice. Good job. Oh, and the ornaments look great too.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tut. I'm going to try some.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice photographic essay, Shane. And the ornaments look great! [^] Thanks!


----------



## Fred (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice tutorial and the pictures really are very well done. Ya done good! []

I like your website too. I really enjoyed looking at the pictures, especially of the lightening strikes. I do believe that lightening is one of the hardest tings to photograph. You seem to have a knack for catching the strikes very well. [][]


----------



## NavyDiver (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job with the tutorial.  Your photos are excellent!


----------



## RasMan (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the tutorial.  I am going to have to try these.  Your photos are great!


----------



## richstick1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Shane - awesome work and a great tutorial!  Can you share what rough and finished dimensions you are typically working with here?  Appears to be a piece of about 2.5" square stock for the body?


----------



## MarkHix (Oct 3, 2007)

Great ornaments and tutorial. I am going to give it a try.


----------



## fstepanski (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice Ornaments Shane, tutorial is great as well...  I smell a weekend project coming on []


----------



## Shane (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. I appreciate them. []



> _Originally posted by Richstick_
> <br />Can you share what rough and finished dimensions you are typically working with here?  Appears to be a piece of about 2.5" square stock for the body?


Thanks Rich, Yes the wood is about 2.5 inches square and around 7 inches long. I just chopped it off of a chunk of burl. The blank was probably large enough for two ornaments if I would of cut it in half and glued the halves to some scrap wood.
The globe is around 1 3/4" by 3" tall.


----------



## HawksFeather (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice tutorial - easy to follow and understand.  I like your work.

Jerry


----------

